# Rival brake levers rattle.



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I asked this question once before and the best answer I got was that SRAM levers are designed not to rattle.

OK.

SO although that may be the case, my levers do rattle.

I have a set of 2006 / 2007 control levers mounted on a bike and to be honest - I love them, they work really well and I like the way they operate.

With one exception, the [email protected] brake levers rattle something fierce, if I put fingers on the blades, they stop, but as soon as I move my hands or fingers - Rattle.

Anyone know how to stop these silly things rattling like a marble in a coffee can???


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Is it both levers or just one? If the rear lever rattles, try pulling slightly on the rear brake cable where it is exposed along the top tube. If the rattling stops then your brake cable tension is too loose.

It's also possible the rubber bump stops on the back of the levers where the shift lever sits have worn to the point where the shift and brake levers make contact.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Cyclo-phile said:


> It's also possible the rubber bump stops on the back of the levers where the shift lever sits have worn to the point where the shift and brake levers make contact.



Both of the darn things.

I'll check those bumpers.

Thanks.


----------

